# Midwest Unlimited series



## ThChrMn (Feb 18, 2007)

MIDWEST UNLIMITED SERIES 

RACE 3 - Tim Miller’s “ Orginal Terry’s RACEWAY”
Start your New Years the Fast way!
two classes • Neo-Mod • Unlimited

When: January 10, 2009

Schedule: 
Practice 9:00AM to 1:00PM
Neo-Mod Race at 1:00PM
Unlimted Race Qualification at 3:00PM
Unlimted Race follows

Fee:$15 for the whole race day


Tim Miller
2064 Sugarloaf Ave
Portage, MI
49024
269-598-0427

This is the same track used for the 2000 Unlimited National Race


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

Have Fun 
Good Luck To All

Tim Got News Letter Great Read (lmao)


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Well,it was a great race.A drop in neo G3R broke
the all time track record for neo-mod (drop in neo)
at 2.886.Thanks alot Walt Dick.He also won unlimited
with a Neo-mod.I did my all time best in a gutter-
2.964 with a neo-mod Storm,but a loose gear set screw
put me too many laps down.This track has about 100'
lane length and the cars were flying.I cannot remember
the exact rundown,but I will post it unless somebody 
beats me to it.


----------

